# Older Ones With Different Looks



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Hello friends!!
These two are slingshots already presented in previous topics. Nevertheless, I decided to post these different bands and attachments that i've put on them, as a kind of modification. In the cork bottom slingshot I opted for tabs and looped tubes. Very accurate set! In the other slingshot, I change from the previous TBG to a new fresh package of Grey Theraband, and cutted bands of 2,5cm width. Very nice surprise the Grey TB, being almost so powerfull as the TBG. The difference of power is not as big as I tought it would be!
Thanks for watching








Q


----------



## yayuyao (Sep 30, 2012)

look pretty


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Ya the silver is pretty good stuff.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Very nice, the tabs and the TB looks cool to. Man that cork oak is something else. Agradecimentos para compartilhar.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

yayuyao said:


> Very nice, the tabs and the TB looks cool to. Man that cork oak is something else. Agradecimentos para compartilhar.


Thanks for your nice comments, guys!!
I'm also pretty pleased with the silver/grey Theraband. Nice stuff indeed. I didn't know that you master Portuguese so well, Tnflipper52 !!







Cheers.


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

looking good mate !! 
i love tabs too !!!


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Quercusuber said:


> Very nice, the tabs and the TB looks cool to. Man that cork oak is something else. Agradecimentos para compartilhar.


Thanks for your nice comments, guys!!
I'm also pretty pleased with the silver/grey Theraband. Nice stuff indeed. I didn't know that you master Portuguese so well, Tnflipper52 !!







Cheers.
[/quote]No. not a master but my neighbor is from Brazil and has taught me some over the last few years. Um ameteur!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

tnflipper52 said:


> Very nice, the tabs and the TB looks cool to. Man that cork oak is something else. Agradecimentos para compartilhar.


Thanks for your nice comments, guys!!
I'm also pretty pleased with the silver/grey Theraband. Nice stuff indeed. I didn't know that you master Portuguese so well, Tnflipper52 !!







Cheers.
[/quote]No. not a master but my neighbor is from Brazil and has taught me some over the last few years. Um ameteur!
[/quote]


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Well done, nevertheless!!!








Tenho muito gosto em falar consigo...um abraço ao seu vizinho brasileiro


----------

